# Can I pull off another hair color or bangs? PLEASE HELP :)



## alliesmiley (Jun 23, 2011)

hello, im 17 and want to do something with my hair before college?

in the one pick im in the middle!!!  PLEASE HELP ME  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im up too any suggestions with pictures so i can see your idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  thanks


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 23, 2011)

You are so pretty that you could do anything with your hair.

Normally, I prefer bangs on women. But you look great with long hair - love the side part.

Have you experimented with  highlights? Or defined streaks in your hair?

You look quite good with the red background - maybe solid red streaks close to your face?


----------



## Meltopia (Jul 28, 2011)

I agree. You could do anything with your hair. Although I really like bangs, when you have bangs there is not much flexibility ex: you can only have bangs or clip them back. Keeping your hair parted, allowed you longer front pieces that you can style more so to the front, so it gives you a different appeal. Also, in I would suggest light brown highlights. I prefer women to keep it more natural and with light brown highlights, it would appear more natural, yet still pretty and sexy.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 29, 2011)

If you want bangs without the permanence of cutting them get a clip on. You can pick up a clip in for around $15 at most beauty supply stores like Sally's or on EBay. If you like how you look with bangs then go get them cut. If you don't then you won't have to live months with cut bangs. As for color, what are you looking to do? Go wild and get blue or pink hair or highlights or go blonde or red?


----------



## divadoll (Jul 29, 2011)

You remind me of Anna Paquin.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jul 31, 2011)

I think you're wavy hair looks gorgeous and you look great with straight hair as well...I'd be cautious about bangs because it's a commitment, and would take awhile to grow out again if you decide you are tired of them...plus you don't need bangs you have a symmetrical face.  If you want to change it up, you could do highlights.  Just don't go too light or too blonde because it will wash you out and your current shade of brown adds nice dimension with your features and your eye color.  I'm trying to stop myself from getting highlights like Minka Kelly's below because I can't afford the maintenance and don't want to spend extra time in the shower toning the brassiness, but they are just so gorgeous!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of side swept bangs right now.  I think they looks good on most ppl


----------

